# JSTree in Web-App: Datenbank-Beziehungen verschwinden nach unbestimmter Zeit



## jemand (11. Feb 2016)

Hallo 

weiß jetzt halt nicht so genau, ob es ein Datenbankthema oder ein EE-Thema ist, daher hab ich es einfach hier reingestellt ...

Ich habe eine Java-Webanwendung mit Jersey, Hibernate, Guice und im html ist ein jsTree enthalten, wo die Daten geladen werden. Überhalb des Trees ist eine Info, wo halt die Parents und der Ehepartner der Eltern und so dastehen. Über ein Button kann man die Eltern oder den Ehepartner aufrufen.

Problem dabei ist, dass irgendwann die Beziehung zwischen dem Elternelement und dem Kind gelöscht wird, wenn ich mehrere Male den Partner oder den Vater über die Buttons in der Infobox aufrufe ... Wann der Fehler allerdings auftritt, ist unbestimmt. Es gibt weder einen bestimmten Button, den ich dafür klicken muss noch irgendeine Reihenfolge, wie ich die Buttons zu klicken habe. Irgendwann denkt sich das Programm, einfach mal diese Beziehung zu löschen..

Weiß einer Rat dafür, warum es so ist?

Liebe Grüße

jemand


----------



## stg (11. Feb 2016)

_Wo _wird was gelöscht? In der Datenbank? In der UI? 
Ist das ein JavaScript-Problem?
Wird nur etwas falsch dargestellt?
Gibt es JS-Fehlermeldungen? Wirft die laufende Java-Anwendungen Fehlermeldungen? (Wenn ja, welche?)
Du musst ein bisschen mehr Infos liefern ... die bisherigen reichen nicht aus, um das Problem einzugrenzen.


----------



## jemand (12. Feb 2016)

stg: Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung (weder JS noch Java) und die Beziehung wird in der Datenbank gelöscht und demzufolge erscheint sie dann auch nicht mehr in der UI


----------



## Joose (12. Feb 2016)

Damit die Beziehung in der DB gelöscht wird muss ja auch von irgendwo das entsprechende Statement abgesetzt werden.
Hast du so ein Statement im Code? Wenn ja hast du schon mal debuggt ob er dort vorbeikommt. Wenn ja sollte sich auch einfach rausfinden lassen warum dieser Code aufgerufen wird und du kannst es entsprechend fixen.

Ein Programm macht nicht einfach was es will sondern immer nur das was der Programmierer geschrieben hat das es machen soll


----------



## stg (12. Feb 2016)

Ich tippe einfach mal darauf, dass irgendwo falsch "gemerged" wird, das Problem also auf eine falsche Verwendung von JPA zurückzuführen ist. Aber dazu müsste man Code sehen. Und das Problem ist dann sicherlich auch rekonstruierbar.


----------

